# Posting a screen shot



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

because of the nature of graphics very often a picture can explain a lot. so if you need to post a screen shot but are unsure, read here.
also if you have a question on a webpage you have designed don't forget to post a link to it.


----------

